

Show HN: New app for Product and Engineering Harmony - bdehaaff
http://www.aha.io

======
bdehaaff
I am a co-founder of Aha! and we just opened up the app to the public today.

Product managers and engineers should be the happiest people on earth. But
most companies never benefit from their love of innovation, because they are
beaten down by soft strategies, weak tools, and squishy communication. This
leads to mistrust, frustration and anger. And that's too bad because creating
great software is invigorating. We just launched a new app that might help
bring back the love.

Let me know if you think there is a need for Aha! and a roadmapping tool.

Does engineering and product get along at your company?

~~~
clbrook
I like what I see on your website. Do you have a 2-3 minute intro video? I
find those to be really useful when trying to introduce a new tool to other
people.

~~~
bdehaaff
Thanks for the comment. We do not have a video yet - but if you register for
the trial and note that we had this back and forth - we could set up a brief
demo for the team.

